
Selling Fonts.zip - neilpanchal
https://neil.computer/notes/selling-fonts-zip/
======
mike_d
Giving the file listing of a font zip is a good selling point I guess.

On one hand, it makes it dead simple for someone to just Google for the
filenames and download it elsewhere. On the other hand, they at least have a
chance of having searches for the file name end up on their site if someone is
looking for the original source.

~~~
neilpanchal
I agree. It's not easy to stop font piracy, most companies and legitimate
users that want to use the font will buy it. I think they might as well make
it easy for the revenue-generating customers and stop worrying about potential
customers that weren't likely to buy their fonts anyways; DRM makes things
worse for the paying customers.

